# Simple trinket boxes



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

My buddy wanted some custom small trinket boxes for some female friends to make some points. So came up with these. 

Eastern red cedar about 11" long x 6" wide x 4" deep. The sun moon is a new. I had previously made the butterfly pattern.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice carving Oscar. What clear coat did you use on the Eastern Red Cedar? It looks good.

Ugh we did notice the names were covered up, do we get a point?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Unfortunately, I do not know the young ladies so didn't know if they would like their names out there in regards to my buddy (not that they would see this but who knows). Especially if they don't know about each other. 
Wow, that brings back memories of my own dumb younger days.  

The first box is semi gloss poly. I wanted something a little maintenance free due to the description of the young woman. 

The second box is tung oil with wax buffed on. A little warmer finish that I believe gives it a softer look. 

The wood grain is of course the star in both projects.

Though I have to say it can be challenging to make patterns for buddies without them actually knowing what they want. Started with the first image and finally ended up with the final image...6 iterations later.

He did buy me a case of beer and some awesome steaks so all is copacetic.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like the butterflys but that sun is so cute


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Oscar...particularly like the offset corners...


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Oscar 36 
This is nice and looks really well done. I like the glossy look and both designs. Good Job, Well Done.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Oscar I do like the designs and the boxes. I kind of wondered about the offsets at the corners but it doesn't look bad for the design of the boxes and adds something different to draw the eye.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks all. 

The offset was a design decision as an attempt to get additional shadow lines since it is such a simple design. Normally I would cut line grooves or add hardwood accents but he wanted really simple boxes.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Those are fantastic, WOW, and I love the cedar. I am not a fan of the off set corners,just me, but you did a splendid job on the boxes, I would be proud if I were you.
Herb


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice job from the design up.


----------

